# Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/....

## pom

Hi,

ich habe gerade das  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r8  ebuild reingezogen und am Ende so eine Meldung gesehen.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r8 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

bash-2.05b# 

Habt ihr eine Ahnung was zu tun ist? Da gibt es doch bestimmt ein Script zum Neuaufbau der 'DB' .

Gruss

POM

----------

## XL-Reaper

Ich habe genau den gleichen Fehler...

Weiss denn keiner welche "DB" gemeint ist ?

----------

## kasara

Ich hatte vor kurzem dieselbe Fehlermeldung, hab aber erstmal weiter emerged, weil ich devfsd nicht emergen musste  :Wink: 

Habe danach ein emerge sync gemacht und danach diesen Fehler nicht mehr gesehen.

Und die DB die gemeint ist, ist die Portagedatenbank, die aehnlich der RPM-Datenbank die Pakete verwaltet.

----------

## XL-Reaper

War mir schon klar, aber ich frage mich wo die ist ...

Wenn eine falscher Eintrag drinsteht muss ich den ja rauswerfen können - kann ich aber nicht weil ich nicht weiss was ich editieren soll  :Sad: 

----------

## jay

Wieso nicht?

Es wird sogar das exakte Verzeichnis angegeben:

/var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

Ich würde mir das mal genauer anschauen.

----------

## XL-Reaper

Das Verzeichnis existiert aber nicht ... das wir wohl sein Problem sein.

Der * hat darin normal auch nix zu suchen.

----------

## bazik

pom,

welche Version von devfsd hast du installiert?

Vielleicht solltest du mal zu dem Bug hier nen "me too" posten (und auch `emerge info` dranhängen): https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31881

----------

## Whoo

I've got the same trouble.

I've some files like :

```

./media-gfx/-MERGING-gimp-1.3.20-r1.portage_lockfile

./media-gfx/-MERGING-gimp-1.3.20-r1

```

I've remove this strange files and every thins go right.

try this :

```

find /var/db/pkg  -name -\*

or

find /var/db/pkg -name -\* -exec rm -rf {} \;

```

and re-emerge...

Ps: It's work for me.

----------

## pom

 *bazik wrote:*   

> pom,
> 
> welche Version von devfsd hast du installiert?
> 
> 

 

1. bash-2.05b# emerge -pv devfsd

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r3

2. bash-2.05b# emerge info

Portage 2.0.49-r15 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r1, 2.4.20-xfs-r3)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.20-xfs-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.10

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/qmail/control /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="sandbox ccache autoaddcvs fixpackages"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo http://opp.ysao.fi/~dragon/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 apm avi crypt cups encode foomaticdb gif jpeg libg++ mad mikmod mpeg ncurses nls pdflib png spell truetype xml2 xmms xv zlib directfb alsa gdbm berkdb slang readline arts tetex aalib svga tcltk java mysql X sdl tcpd pam libwww ssl perl python esd imlib oggvorbis gtk qt kde motif opengl mozilla gphoto2 ldap cdr scanner acl acpi acpi4linux apache2 dga dvd dvdr fbcon ffmpeg gd kerberos matrox mmx mozinterfaceinfo moznocompose moznoirc moznomail oav ppds samba slp sse tiff usb -oss -gpm -gnome -quicktime"

Der Versuch emerge -C devfsd && emerge devfsd hat keinerlei Linderung gebracht. Ein regenworld hat auch nix bewirkt.

Gruss

POM

----------

